# 4 months....



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Happy 4 months, sweet angel baby. I can't believe you've been gone 4 months already. You are deeply missed, deeply loved, and never forgotten. I love you sweet angel... Hold tight to Jesus and continue to watch over us. Pray for us that God may reveal to us the reason and purpose for your brief life. Know that not a day goes by that we don't think of you every second and long to hold you in our arms. You would have been so much fun now...4 months old. Smiling, laughing, sitting, rolling... But, I know you're not suffering now and whatever it was that took you away from us is no longer causing you to fight so hard. Now you are free to be a happy joyous 4 month old baby...

Memories surround me
But sadness has found me
I'd do anything for more time
Never before has someone meant more
And I can't get you out of my mind
There is so much that I don't understand
But I know

You're dancing with the angels
Walking in new life
You're dancing with the angels
Heaven fills your eyes
Now that you're dancing with the angels

You had love for your family
Love for all people
Love for the Father, and Son
Your heart will be heard
In you unspoken words
Through generations to come
There is so much that I don't understand
But I know

You're dancing with the angels
Walking in new life
You're dancing with the angels
Heaven fills your eyes
Now that you're dancing with the angels

We're only here for such a short time
So I'm gonna stand up
Shout out
And sing Hallelujah
One day I'll see you again
~Monk & Neagle


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

mama.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

Ryland Josef William
















's mama. Anniversary's are so hard.


----------



## emilyh (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your sweet sweet memory and thoughts!!

EmilyH


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

Hugs mama - beautiful thoughts and love for your beautiful baby


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

s Allyrae. I hope you are finding some peace today.








In memory of sweet little angel Ryland Josef William


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Ally. I have been thinking of you. These days are so hard. I hope you finding some peace.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

mama
what beautiful words and what a beautiful website you have for ryland.


----------



## dylan27 (Sep 3, 2005)

Happy angelversary Ryland.







s

I admire how strong you seem...


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

s

You are always in my thoughts and prayers, Ally.








Ryland Josef William


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

Thinking of you.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

What a beautiful, heartfelt poem. Thinking of you.


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thinking of you and your family Ally


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Bumping because I think your poem deserves a bit more recognition. It's truly beautiful, and so very heartfelt.

Love to you & Yours,
Katie


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

for Ryland.


----------

